# Quarter horse cross breeding



## llgedeon (May 9, 2008)

I found this fantastic Oldenburg stallion (IRONMAN) - well between him and my Quarter horse mare - what a baby they could make. Has anyone cross bred a Oldenburg and a QH or know of any? The stallion is a lot bigger than the Mare, but...... what a baby.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Is this mare a maiden mare (never had a foal before)? If so, stay away from stallions that are much bigger than her; having a baby that's too big might result in complications through the pregnancy, and especially during birth.
When you're breeding, you want to consider the following:
- Do the mare and stallion compliment one another (i.e. any weak points in the mare are strong points in the stallion, and vice-versa, for example, if the mare has a long, weak back, you want to choose a stallion that has a short, strong back (among other traits!))
- What is the purpose of the breeding? Do you have a goal? The world is literally over-run with horses right now, so why do you want to create this foal? What will make it special? 
- What are your plans for the foal?
- What has the mare accomplished? 

I'm sorry for the lecture, but honestly unless the mare is a superior specimine, I would hold back on breeding her... 

As for your question about QH crosses - they aren't very marketable. If you're looking at possibly selling down the line, this is very important to consider; most people in the Warmblood circles like PURE Warmbloods - or crosses of PURE Warmbloods.. And (although I don't agree with it at all), people in the Warmblood world do "look down" on QH and QH crosses... 

Alright I'll get off my soapbox!


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

and to add to what JDI said, a lot of people in the qh world are not interested in crosses. So....unless YOU want the foal, and don't think you will want to sell at some point, I would try to stick with same breed so that foal can be registered. 

There are very few breed mixes that I would show interest in, and of those breed mixes, it would have to be a proven and very talented individual in whatever discipline I was looking at doing. 

As for qhXoldenburg...I have no idea about how the offspring would turn out.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

AKPaintLover said:


> and to add to what JDI said, a lot of people in the qh world are not interested in crosses. So....unless YOU want the foal, and don't think you will want to sell at some point, I would try to stick with same breed so that foal can be registered.
> 
> There are very few breed mixes that I would show interest in, and of those breed mixes, it would have to be a proven and very talented individual in whatever discipline I was looking at doing.
> 
> As for qhXoldenburg...I have no idea about how the offspring would turn out.


I totally agree. There are way too many unwanted horses out there now and alot of die hard QH people frown upon crosses such as that. If you're breeding for a horse for you to keep forever, go for it.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

This is an Oldenburg/QH cross. Personally I don't find them to be very impressive or ideal looking.

http://www.angelfire.com/alt/olde_english/sinfulthyme.html


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I totally agree with JDI. I ride hunter/jumper and the only warmblood crosses that people around me seem to find acceptable are warmblood/tb crosses and even those are iffy. 

I definitely wouldn't consider a qh X oldenburg very marketable. It's seems very mismatched to me.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

As a qh lover, I wouldn't want to see another cross that ends up on the wrong side of what the heck is that. Just my 2cents.


----------



## DressageDiva333 (May 21, 2008)

I have never been impressed by what I have seen of QHs crossed on Warmbloods, they are two TOTALLY different body types, for different purposes.


----------



## Breeze68 (May 10, 2008)

I agree with the others. There is probably little need to make this cross unless you plan on keeping the foal, even then, I'd really, really, really think about it and weigh the options.

I have seen this cross before...she wasn't anything special, actually she came from a rescue situation. She was sold after some training, quite cheaply and the owners purchased a purebred Oldenburg instead. They had big dressage dreams.

Why would you want to breed this combo? What would be the benefit? What would be so amazing about it? Lots of questions you will have to consider.

There are a lot of nice foals on the ground that would be of better breeding, why not purchase one?

Just my two cents.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Everyone makes good points IMO. This is like the big fad going around of breeding Arabian's to Percherons....why?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

irisheyes12 said:


> Everyone makes good points IMO. This is like the big fad going around of breeding Arabian's to Percherons....why?


Umm.. that is a very strange cross.... I can't imagine a nice foal out of that cross - having said that, I'm open to being proven wrong!


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Here ya go....Arab/Perch cross, what a joke IMO. This horse just screams "in-breed".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdRDWa0dTlg


----------



## Breeze68 (May 10, 2008)

Yeah does nothing for me.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Just looks like another horse... ho hum


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Cross horse can actually make very good horses...i have a quarter/tb cross who is registered as a quarter horse...and he has stamina, good disposition, has outran every horse i have straight reaced against....yet i can put my 4 year old son on him and he drops his head and obeys his every command...so i got speed, heighth, stamina, stockiness, excellent disposition....a wonderful horse! i dont have any problem with them ...jus tthink if care is taken you can have some good horses come out of them...just cause it aint got papers doesnt mean its not the best horse ever 


Inbreeding is breeding between close relatives :wink:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll be the first one to stand up and say you can't ride papers! 

<<---- Neither one of these guys have papers!

I just don't see the need to breed just to see what will come out. Shoot, with as many horses out there that are unwanted you could probably find one that would tickle you pink without bringing another unwanted funky bred horse into this world. I am in no way knocking the person that began this thread!!! For all I know they can make this horse and have it for the next 38yrs! I just don't think it is something to do just to see what will happen. The market for a horse like this would be very small. Which could end up with another horse neglected and un wanted. that was my point. Not that unregistered horses aren't any good.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

gee dumass_Grrl i never said anything about attacking anybody or that you said unregistered horse are not any good...sorry if you thought i was being men toward you but i really wasnt...just givin my opinion the same as everyone else...thats all....sorry


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Carriedenaee...How did you get that I was posting what I wrote at you and in a mean way? If anything I was agreeing with you. Maybe you should re-read what I wrote. I was simply stating that cross the particular the author of the post was asking about IMO was not a good idea and that there are a bunch of unwanted , horses available papered or not that would make great mounts. I directed nothing towards you and I refuse to fight on this forum...there are others that I choose not to visit beause of the hostility. Lets keep this forum friendly and open. if you feel that I have offended you in any way please understand that it was not my intention and in fact did not call you out in any way. Please lets keep to the forum rules here and have adult conversations and allow everyone to have their own opinions and to disagree with ours.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

carriedenaee said:


> Cross horse can actually make very good horses...i have a quarter/tb cross who is registered as a quarter horse...and he has stamina, good disposition, has outran every horse i have straight reaced against....yet i can put my 4 year old son on him and he drops his head and obeys his every command...so i got speed, heighth, stamina, stockiness, excellent disposition....a wonderful horse! i dont have any problem with them ...jus tthink if care is taken you can have some good horses come out of them...just cause it aint got papers doesnt mean its not the best horse ever
> 
> 
> Inbreeding is breeding between close relatives :wink:


No, it's not :wink: I'll be the first one to say that a QH/TB cross makes sense to me if you must cross two breeds (i'm a firm believer that you should breed purebred and not cross). I don't think anyone's said that a non-papered horse isn't good...it's just not breeding material IMO.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey ,
if your talkin abou tinbreeding not meaning the crossing of close relatives...that is the only definition i could find....is there another???
im just askin...im dumb on technical terms..lol


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

carriedenaee said:


> Hey ,
> if your talkin abou tinbreeding not meaning the crossing of close relatives...that is the only definition i could find....is there another???
> im just askin...im dumb on technical terms..lol


Oh, no  I agree that inbreeding is crossing of the same lines (like breeding a filly back to her sire once she's 3). I'm just saying that inbreeding goes farther than that too IMO. I think cross breeding breeds that should never be crossed (like a Mustang and a Quarter Horse for example) fall under inbreeding too.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

oh ok..thanks!


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

irisheyes12 said:


> Everyone makes good points IMO. This is like the big fad going around of breeding Arabian's to Percherons....why?


I have no idea. I'm not a big cross-bred fan anyway. I do like Warmbloods in some cases but not QH crosses.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My one mare is a Clyde-QH cross and honestly I think it's the best mix you can make. You have the size and level headedness of the draft but the brain and work ethic of the QH. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

Wow My2geldings...are any of the photos in your gallery a pic of her??? I bet that is a neat horse!!!
I would love to see a good pic of her


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

carriedenaee said:


> Wow My2geldings...are any of the photos in your gallery a pic of her??? I bet that is a neat horse!!!
> I would love to see a good pic of her


haha. All you had to is ask my dear 

Back when was little, at one point she was a little girl:


















Her now as a yearling. The photos are 2-3 weeks old. She should be close to 16hh if not 16 by the winter :shock:


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

What does everyone think of Qh/Arab crosses? I have a little qh mare that I want to breed to a really nice arab stud. I used to have a beautiful quarab mare. I've seen some really nice crosses this way (and some bad ones). I think if you choose carefully to compliment your horse then crossing can be a good thing. If you are going to market it, I agree that you shouldn't breed something that isn't going to be at least registerable.

The nice thing about arabs is that anything with one parent as a purebred can be registered as half and shown on the circuit. Quarabs are really popular right now to get buckskins/palomino half arabs to show on the circuit since purebreds don't come in those colors.

Personally I love the beautiful face of a well bred arab, and my perfect cross would be the quarter horse body with the arab face (though not disproportionate to each other). My mare used to be just like that. Absolute baby doll head and a well muscled body. And she was palomino to boot.












http://www.arabianhorses.org/marketplace/classified/pas_detail2.asp?id=48949

http://www.arabianhorses.org/marketplace/classified/pas_detail2.asp?id=48903


----------



## TxHorseMom (Mar 4, 2007)

I would have to say that it depends on what the QH is crossed with and what you are planning on doing with it. We are going Thursday to look at a Belgain/QH cross for hubby. She is a dun and absolutely stunning. Although I must admit, I have a soft spot for drafts. But she is only 16.1 and built whereas a purebred would probably 17hh or more. (a friend has a Belgian gelding who is 19hh) One that big would be too difficult for hubby to get on and off of. (he has bad knees) So basically, I would say, it depends.

BTW I didn't see anything wrong with the Arab/Percheron cross. The draft might possibly cool down some of the arabs flightiness. No insult to Arab lovers (my personal riding horse is an arab) but if that filly is trained nicely I could see a lot of people wanting one. JMHO


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

These crosses are funny. My one mare the Clyde cross is the most intelligent horse I have ever met. Whatever you teach her, it only have to teach her once and she will be good for life. I have haltered her and left her with my 5 year old nephew and she will be following him like a dog. I come back and he's been pretty much hanging off her ears and she just sits there waiting for him to finish.

Having said that when putting her into some situations where she really is not comfortable her brain shuts off and she just wants to go and will plow thru you if that means "she is safer". Unfortunately despite the endless hours I spend with her that draftyness in her kicks in and she turns into a donkey.

My canadian on the other hand, he is a sweet boy but he is a lot more hot than she is (not really comparable really because there is no hotness to her...) but when he spooks or gets anxious about something, he will rely on you for safety. A very sensitive horse who really pays attention to you and puts his full trust in you.

I'm pretty sure I have raised them the same, actually have had Calypso for a few months longer. It's hard to really say completely how they will turn out. Horses are horses and they have their horsenalities, you just have to make your best decision and go with your gut feeling.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

carriedenaee said:


> Cross horse can actually make very good horses...i have a quarter/tb cross who is registered as a quarter horse...and he has stamina, good disposition, has outran every horse i have straight reaced against....yet i can put my 4 year old son on him and he drops his head and obeys his every command...so i got speed, heighth, stamina, stockiness, excellent disposition....a wonderful horse! i dont have any problem with them ...jus tthink if care is taken you can have some good horses come out of them...just cause it aint got papers doesnt mean its not the best horse ever
> 
> 
> Inbreeding is breeding between close relatives :wink:


We arent saying that horses without papers arent good horses...  but have a reason for WHY you breed two horses together. Look for conformation, personality, ect. that can be made better. Its just wrong when people just breed to breed, or just because they want their horses to be mom's or they themselves want to experience raising up a baby. My one mare is a cross breed (Bashkir Curly X Arab) and she is the most amazing horse in the world. She is beautiful, has stamina, speed, endurance, heart, a good work ethic, strong feet, ect. But I would NEVER breed her unless I was breeding to a good stallion that would compliment her and what I wanted it for.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My main issue with breeding is the risk of making horses that are sick. Animals that carry illnesses or/and conformation problems. That's an issue that will happen regardless of the breeding even at the higher end of the spectrum with registered horses. The ones that are purebreds and considered to be "better than everything else".

The mare I just bought has a lot of conformation faults. Her bloodlines all come from the Budweiser Clydesdales. Would I breed her? no. To me she is my treasure and my soul but I don't consider her as good enough to bring another unfortunate foal into this world.

I also have a Clyde/Qh cross. Her conformation is far better than the new filly I own. Her temper is 10 times of any horse I have ever met or known. If I were (ridiculous enough) to breed another mix match like her over a purebred of something else I would have another foal like her again.

A horse is a horse and whether or not people want to admit it, you have very sick animals being born every day regardless of whether or not they are purebred, registered etc.

I think the better horses out there are the ones that are bred with mixes as they become what people consider to be safer than a lot of the hot lines others will breed.


----------

